# Male Body Types



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

The opposite to Mezzoforte's thread. Which male body type is your ideal ?

http://i.imgur.com/PZ3Mv.jpg

*link courtesy of tieffers


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Ottermode, ripped, builtfat, and chubbyfat. 

Ottermode is the most attractive to me. W/e the hell "ottermode" means.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Skinny and skinnyfat.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Barette said:


> Ottermode, ripped, builtfat, and chubbyfat.
> 
> Ottermode is the most attractive to me. W/e the hell "ottermode" means.


A complete guess on my part, but I think ottermode means a swimmer's physique.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Based on this chart, I like chubbyfat and builtfat the most.


And also. WTF @ Auschwitz lol -_____-


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Lolllll at Auschwitz.

Ottermode [?], Ripped, Skinnyfat and Bearmode. (That guy has an odd stomach but I like men with broad chests who aren't built like a bodybuilder)


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I love how caridobunny isn't even a man, haha.

I'm skinnyfat, just without breasts or large nipples. I hope to build my body up a little more, not like that's easy for me to do.

I'm not attracted to men, but if I was a woman, I'd probably go for otter and chubbyfat. Most of those don't look all that great to me.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll take t-rex so I could skip leg day

I dont even lift lol


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

i think cardiobunny isnt a male :/


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Guys have such lame bodies compared to women.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Ottermode!


----------



## dair (Jan 23, 2013)

I like cardiobunny the best. I'm skinny or skinny fat.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

That chart seems to be mocking (Auschwitz, ambulocetus, t-rex, and cardiobunny) men's body as opposed to actually trying to show variety. And I'm surprised no one else has had an issue with the Auschwitz "joke."


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

ottermode in the building ; )


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Chubbyfat except my waist isn't that big.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm like a auschwiz t-rex combo, just a freak.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

t-rex guy is photo shopped, no way that can be real!


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

ummm what... just what....
idk i'd pick ripped or otter
maybe built fat


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

7, 8, 9


----------



## Stranger003x (Apr 4, 2013)

Built all the way, then bearmode and builtfat


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Skinny, ottermode, skinnyfat, chubbyfat, builtfat. Though I think this chart is a joke & I don't like the Auschwitz reference, tbh.


----------



## crazaylulu (Feb 12, 2010)

ripped, ottermode, or builtfat


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks the chart isn't really that varied?


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Ottermode all the way. But also skinny or skinnyfat


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Haha t-rex? Wtf


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Rixy said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the chart isn't really that varied?


No, I thought the same thing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

rofl at T-rex. The opposite of chicken legs I suppose. Looks like a disorder.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

please. [but tanner than this. Because honestly too light for my tastes]

but hot damn...perfect 9.9 in my book.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

^ too muscular IMO. I'm not a huge fan of the "ultra ripped" look.

Ottermode is my personal favorite but I don't think the chart gives much variation at all... Most of the names are just bad jokes...


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> That chart seems to be mocking (Auschwitz, ambulocetus, t-rex, and cardiobunny) men's body as opposed to actually trying to show variety. And I'm surprised no one else has had an issue with the Auschwitz "joke."


The crude sense of humor, and the "curlbro" pic leads me to believe the pic came from a BB.com user or some sh*t


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I do not like the chart, but... if I have to pick a body type all my dream guys are chubby fat, or a little bit bigger than chubby fat...


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like I'm something between skinny and skinny fat. Not as skinny as the skinny guy, but not as skinny fat as the skinny fat guy. That sounded weird.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

the built guy is shane carwin!! one of my favorite mma heavy weights!! dude is a monster!


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Skinny and Ottermode. But honestly I'm not that picky about it.


----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)

Built. I'm currently a mix between ottermode and ripped.


----------



## Icebat (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm ottermode. But I'm trying to go towards ripped. I don't want to be bodybuilder though and I keep the beer gut at bay too.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm a cross between ripped/chubbyfat as I don't work out much. I think that's a more average body type really.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm Gyno.. LOL jk
No I'm Ottermode (Whatever the *** that means )


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm surprised a lot of girls are including 'Skinnyfat' in their preferences..
Looks gross to me


----------



## Fosterthepeoplefan (Apr 10, 2013)

Skinny


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Ottermode/skinny reporting, aiming for bearmode.
never gonna happen though, nobody have have time for that!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> Ottermode/skinny fat reporting, aiming for bearmode.
> never gonna happen though, nobody have have time for that!


Do you need a feeder?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Why are women so afraid of muscles?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

gunner21 said:


> Why are women so afraid of muscles?


I think they are afraid of a Michelin man, rather than muscles.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Also, lol at "curlbro" and "syntholmode"


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> Why are women so afraid of muscles?


Because if the guy is in great shape it makes them insecure about their own looks.

Less hunky guys make them feel hotter.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Rainbat said:


> Because if the guy is in great shape it makes them insecure about their own looks.
> 
> Less hunky guys make them feel hotter.


Oh okay.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Skinny or ottermode


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Ottermode, ripped, and builtfat are my favorites.

Also, where was Cardiobunny on mezzoforte's chart? I wasn't sure where I fit, but cardiobunny looks a lot like my bodytype.



calichick said:


> please. [but tanner than this. Because honestly too light for my tastes]
> 
> but hot damn...perfect 9.9 in my book.


Oh...hey, there. :love2


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

L0l at t-rex


----------



## PillsHere (Feb 22, 2012)

Ottermode. Not quite skinny, and just enough muscle to not look like tumors all over.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Chart isn't varied enough or labeled correctly (much like the female one wasn't). Most guys in real life won't look like any of these except maybe chubbyfat or builtfat. The first guy looks near death. The skinny one looks a tiny bit built. The fat one looks pregnant not fat. The one after that is morbidly obese. Chubbyfat one looks average, skinnyfat just looks skinny. Builtfat doesn't look fat at all or built at all, maybe the shoulders. The trex one looks quite amusing, like someone combined the arms, body and legs of 3 the other ones. Cardiobunny doesn't even look like a man is that supposed to be a transgendered body? Most the muscle ones look freakish. Anyway I find ottermode, builtfat and chubbyfat the most attractive.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Do you need a feeder?


Actually yes, i dont have the money to buy enough food put on any serious weight, sucks buttons it does.

Also im changing my type to ottermode/skinny, cos im just plain scrawny.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> Actually yes, i dont have the money to buy enough food put on any serious weight, sucks buttons it does.
> 
> Also im changing my type to ottermode/skinny, cos im just plain scrawny.


Oh, then no deal. I'm pretty broke ;~;

(and I actually think that the body type you already have is best)


----------

